# What's A Good Price For A Nearly New



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

vostok amphibian?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well I think Roy sells brand new ones at around Â£30 or less so not more than Â£20?


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

It went for more than that... but it had a different face to most I have seen...

Nevermind.. still got the Vostok military classic to look forward to.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It depends on the dial design Fred. Some of the commonest modern dials can be bought for Â£10 or less in used condition







.


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

It's all about the dial isn't it? I prefer very plain dials... less is more...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There are some comparativlely (by this I mean without pictures) dial Vostoks that are not seen that often and then usually on more expensive sites then Roy`s


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw a Vostok Amphibian go for Â£110 yesterday. It had a picture of a rocket and an astronaught on the face....

Is that unusual?

I ask, cos I then saw an unusual Vostok military manual with a horse on the dial go for normal prices, and yet I hadn't come across that dial before either.

Are Pobeda nice watches to collect? I saw a great one the other day, it had democracy written on the face in russian and a hammer and sickle.. only went for a tenner sans strap.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> I saw a Vostok Amphibian go for Â£110 yesterday. It had a picture of a rocket and an astronaught on the face....
> 
> Is that unusual?
> 
> ...


The "Gagarin" amphibia does seem rare. Â£110 seems ridiculous but some collectors will pay silly prices and good luck to them







. Once the Russian and Eastern European sellers see that price there may be further examples appearing soon 







.

The horse head dial is one you don't see often.

Zim Pobedas are probably the least desirable Russian watches. They should not be confused with Pobeda badged watches produced at The First Moscow Watch Factory in the 1950's, which generally have better movements.

You will see a lot of political slogan watches from various factories with perestroika or glasnost on the dials.

These appeared near the end of the Soviet era and could make an interesting collection if you like red and white







.


----------

